# İç ve Dış Tehditler > PKK ZERDÜŞT, Ateist ve Kominist Bir Örğütür. >  Zerdüşt Pkk -Hiristiyan ÖRGÜTDÜR i$te Kilisesi ve Mezarligi

## anau2



----------

